# Left Hand Remington 700 CDL 30-06



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Leupold VX-1 3-9 in Leupold Mounts & Rings. This gun has maybe 100 rounds through it. The Stock has minor scratches & one ding (see pic). $550 or trades, I have a few boxes of bullets as well I'll throw in. I'll email pictures to interested parties, modern photo sharing sights are a pain.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Sold


----------

